# Do You Hate Grass Sand Burrs Like Me?



## PiratesRun (Jun 23, 2004)

He is an article from Randy Lemmon.

http://www.ktrh.com/pages/gardenline2.html?article=10499864


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

I like how he states there is no one cure .... but how they love to grow in soil that is not healthy ....

A simple top dressing of compost adds humates, feeds the lawn, breaks down thatch and helps with weeds. It's all organic and one of the best things you can do for your yard.

Yet, still don't do it ..... A good leaf mold compost will work wonders on your yard.

http://www.natureswayresources.com/resource/infosheets/blackgold.html


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I had heard the high-nitrogen fertilizer trick in the past...and I've done the burlap bag thing too.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Fertilizing and building up the soil is the only thing I've done or seen that will rid you of stickers.They can't take any crowding of any other kind of grass,so once you get a coverage of good grass,they'll eventually go away.Nitrogen will wip stickers boo-tocks.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

We had a breakout of that stuf after hurricane Rita, finally got rid of that now Button weed is taking our place over, my chickens love it but its killn the San Augustine....WW


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

I hate Virg. Button Weed!!!!


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Chickweed is bad this year too, at least here...


----------



## Torque (May 22, 2004)

You have to crowd out the sand burrs by having healthy grass. The thing to know is the burrs are seeds. Everytime you mow you are spreading them. I had them bad and ended up on my hands and knees pulling the weeds out. Then I did what Muddskipper said and added a soil mix. They were gone inside a year. Almost forgot, you have to do this in the march timeframe when the plant is still green and you can pull them up.


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

Have 1.5 acres at Lake Limestone and did not have many during the spring to mid summer. Didn't get any rain in July or August so all of the grass turned brown. Rained three times in Sept so we have green grass again but the darn sand burrs bloomed and they are everywhere.
Area is too big to put down soil or compost so I guess we'll have to wait until spring, fertilize heavy and pray for rain.


----------



## CDHknives (Mar 17, 2012)

Pre-emergent herbicides help too, but they aren't picky and kill everything trying to grow from seed. Do not use near a garden where you plan to seed plants within a few months.


----------

